# Gentoo auf dem absteigendem Ast?

## flammenflitzer

Ist bei Gentoo die Luft raus?   :Confused:  Einige meiner regelmäßig genutzten Programme sind geraume Zeit nicht mehr so recht aktuell.  :Sad: 

www-client/firefox-bin 58.0.1 - 59.0.2

app-text/calibre-3.15.0 - 3.21

app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.4.5.1 - 6.0.3

media-tv/tvbrowser-3.4.3 - 4.0.1

----------

## asturm

Ich kann nur für LibreOffice sprechen, und das ist aktuell in ~arch.

```
$ eshowkw libreoffice

Keywords for app-office/libreoffice:

         |                           a     |       |  

         |                           m     |       |  

         |                           d   x |       |  

         |                           6   8 |       |  

         |                           4   6 |   u   |  

         | a a   a       p         s |   | |   n   |  

         | l m   r h i   p   m s   p f m f | e u s | r

         | p d a m p a p c x 6 3   a b i b | a s l | e

         | h 6 r 6 p 6 p 6 8 8 9 s r s p s | p e o | p

         | a 4 m 4 a 4 c 4 6 k 0 h c d s d | i d t | o          

---------+---------------------------------+-------+-------  

 5.4.5.1 | o + ~ ~ o o o o + o o o o o o o | 6 o 0 | gentoo

 6.0.2.1 | o ~ o o o o o o ~ o o o o o o o | 6 #   | gentoo

 6.0.3.2 | o ~ o o o o o o ~ o o o o o o o | 6 o   | gentoo

6.0.9999 | o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o | 6 #   | gentoo

    9999 | o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o | 6 o   | gentoo
```

libreoffice-bin war noch nie aktuell, das wird nur für arch keyword erstellt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau einfach mal in die Bugs zu den einzelnen Paketen. Da findest du dann auch den Grund.

Bei Firefox gibt es aber zumindest E-Builds die du in dein eigenes Overlay packen kannst und damit dann trotzdem die Software installieren.

Alles in allem ist aber schon ein wenig die Luft raus. Man merkt halt das Maintainer für die Pakete fehlen. Darum ist wahrscheinlich auch der richtig Zeitpunkt, vielleicht die E-Builds von seinen lieb gewonnen Paketen mal genauer anzuschauen und oder sich zu beteiligen.

Doch ich weigere mich da aktuell ein zu großes Fass auf zu machen. Hier kommen ja immer wieder auch neue Nutzer an. Ich hoffe einfach das es nur an der Grippewelle lag und den neueren Umstellungen, so steht auch wegen Meltdown/Spectre einiges an Updates an, was sich dann auch auf die Stabilisierung auswirkt.

----------

## musv

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> media-tv/tvbrowser-3.4.3 - 4.0.1

 

Die haben da in der 4.0.1-transportable ein ganz komisches Startscript: 

```
######## CONFIGURE ########

JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR=""                             # use full path to java bin dir, ex. "/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2/bin/"

…

##########i#################

…

look_for_java()

{

  JAVADIR=/usr/java

  IFS=$'\n'

  potential_java_dirs=(`ls -1 "$JAVADIR" | sort | tac`)

  IFS=

  for D in "${potential_java_dirs[@]}"; do

    if [[ -d "$JAVADIR/$D" && -x "$JAVADIR/$D/bin/java" ]]; then

      JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR="$JAVADIR/$D/bin/"

      echo $MSG2 $JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR

      if check_version ; then

        return 0

      else

        return 1

      fi

    fi

  done

  echo $MSG8 "${JAVADIR}/" $MSG9 ; echo $MSG4

  return 1

}
```

Im Grunde genommen macht das gesamte Startscript nichts anderes, als sowohl die Java-Executable als auch das Java-Programmverzeichnis zu suchen. Da /usr/java wohl eher ziemlich ungewöhnlich ist, startet bei mir tvbrowser gar nicht. Ich starte es dann ganz trivial über die tvbrowser.jar, indem ich mehr oder weniger die letzte Zeile des ansonsten unnützen Scripts aufruf. 

Ansonsten verwende ich bei TVBrowser sowieso nur die Transportable. Die hab ich auf meiner NAS abgelegt. Auf den anderen Rechnern hab ich ein Script gebastelt, was die NAS per NFS mountet und TVBrowser dann aus dem NFS-Verzeichnis heraus startet. Hat den Vorteil, dass ich bei mehreren Rechnern trotzdem nur 1x die TV-Daten ziehen muss. 

Im TVBrowser-Forum gab es schon mehrfach den Wunsch nach einer Client-Server-Architektur. Aber das wurde abgelehnt. Ich denke mich zu erinnern, dass das Urheberrecht bei lokaler Datenhaltung vorgeschoben wurde. 

Ich hatte damals auch die Idee geäußert, dass die schreckliche Swing-UI durch RCP (Eclipse) abgelöst werden könnte. Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass die Eclipse-Pluginarchitektur übernommen werden könnte. Das war den Entwicklern damals aber viel zuviel Aufwand. 

Es gibt auch Ansätze für HiDPI-Unterstützung. Aber auf meinem Notebook klappt das noch überhaupt nicht. Die Schrift der Überschriften ist 3x so groß wie gewünscht, und die TV-Inhalte sind zwar vorhanden (kann man anklicken), werden aber nicht angezeigt. 

TVBrowser ist ein tolles Programm mit viel Potential. Letzteres wird wohl auch so bleiben.

----------

## schmidicom

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Alles in allem ist aber schon ein wenig die Luft raus. Man merkt halt das Maintainer für die Pakete fehlen. Darum ist wahrscheinlich auch der richtig Zeitpunkt, vielleicht die E-Builds von seinen lieb gewonnen Paketen mal genauer anzuschauen und oder sich zu beteiligen.

 

Ohne Dokumentationen die Anfängern einen leichten Einstieg in das schreiben/pflegen von ebuilds ermöglichen wird die Situation auch nicht wirklich besser werden.

Allein beim schreiben eines kleinen ebuilds für ein plasma-applet musste ich letztlich auf den direkten download per git zurückgreifen weil der Umgang von portage mit Archivdateien (vor allem die art und weise des entpackens) für mich ein nicht zu entwirrendes Rätsel war. Und wenn das scheiben eines ebuilds bereits bei solchen Kleinigkeiten zu einem enormen Aufwand mutiert dann ist es kein Wunder das kaum jemand Bock hat sich damit auseinander zu setzen.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Apr 09, 2018 7:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

Schau wie eine x-beliebige andere ebuild funktioniert - um das Entpacken kümmerst du dich i.d.R. überhaupt nicht. Und besser als das devmanual wird es imo nicht. Das ist alles keine Hexerei...

----------

## l3u

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Das ist alles keine Hexerei...

 

Das nicht, aber seitdem ich Proxy Maintainer bin, weiß ich, dass es zumindest Präzisionsarbeit sein muss ;-)

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *asturm wrote:*   Das ist alles keine Hexerei... 
> 
> Das nicht, aber seitdem ich Proxy Maintainer bin, weiß ich, dass es zumindest Präzisionsarbeit sein muss 

 Hört hört!

Allerdings ist es momentan wirklich arg. Ich warte seit drei Wochen auf den Merge der neuen BOINC ebuilds (*). Das hat sonst nie solange gedauert bis zumindest ein Feedback kam.

Die Theorie mit der Grippewelle klingt da leider sehr plausibel...   :Confused: 

(*) Und bevor die nicht im Portage Tree sind, werde ich keinen PR für die neuen Ogre3D Versionen aufmachen, da ich sonst dafür Zweige pushen müsste, und mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit durcheinander kommen werde...

----------

## asturm

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Allerdings ist es momentan wirklich arg. Ich warte seit drei Wochen auf den Merge der neuen BOINC ebuilds (*). Das hat sonst nie solange gedauert bis zumindest ein Feedback kam.

 

Das ist relativ einfach zu erklären:

- Die Anzahl an proxied maintainers nimmt stetig zu, und in den letzten Wochen kamen besonders viele PRs mit trivialen Änderungen dazu (was nicht bedeutet dass man weniger Zeit für Review aufwenden muss). Nicht jedem Contributor ist klar dass auch eine kleine Änderung in stable eine Regression verursachen kann.

- Die Anzahl an proxy-maintainern bleibt gleich, somit müssen sich viel mehr PRs eine gleichbleibende devtime teilen. Unfairerweise werden in der Standardansicht etwas aufwändigere/ältere PRs dann verdrängt...

Die Lösung: Quiz erledigen und selbst Dev werden.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *asturm wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Allerdings ist es momentan wirklich arg. Ich warte seit drei Wochen auf den Merge der neuen BOINC ebuilds (*). Das hat sonst nie solange gedauert bis zumindest ein Feedback kam. 
> 
> Das ist relativ einfach zu erklären:
> 
> - Die Anzahl an proxied maintainers nimmt stetig zu, und in den letzten Wochen kamen besonders viele PRs mit trivialen Änderungen dazu (was nicht bedeutet dass man weniger Zeit für Review aufwenden muss). Nicht jedem Contributor ist klar dass auch eine kleine Änderung in stable eine Regression verursachen kann.
> ...

 Vielen Dank für die Erklärung! Auf der proxy-dev Mailing List ist nicht sonderlich viel los, daher war mir das nicht so ganz klar.

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Die Lösung: Quiz erledigen und selbst Dev werden. 

 Nein. Ich habe morgens ca. 30 Minuten und Abends, wenn ich nicht zu fertig bin, ca. 45 Minuten, in denen ich mich darum kümmern kann. Am Wochenende sieht es sehr düster aus, was freie Zeit betrifft. Ich schaffe es mit ach und Krach meine Proxy-Packages zu bearbeiten, und hänge mit elogind mächtig hinterher. Da ist es unmöglich für mich auch noch offizieller Entwickler zu werden.

(Aber vielen Dank, dass du mir das zutraust!  :Wink:  )

----------

## misterjack

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Die Lösung: Quiz erledigen und selbst Dev werden. 

 

Würdest du die Mentorenschaft übernehmen? Ich hätte Interesse am „ebuild development for the official Gentoo repository“, hab mit eigenen Overlay für mich genug geübt: https://github.com/internethering/hering-overlay (z.B.: https://bugs.gentoo.org/639500)

----------

